# Towing services question



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

Just upgraded to a Cape Horn 19' and was wondering what kind of sea towing service I should use for peace of mind. I was really wondering about BoatUS vs seatow.

Anyone have experience with either of these in the Pensacola area? Any other suggestions?

TIA for any help.


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

I have SeaTow, never been towed but I did have a flat on my trailer at the boat ramp. I called them up and told them and went fishing. Came back to fresh tire on the trailer. Can't complain.


----------



## whome (Oct 2, 2007)

I have had both BoatUS and Seatow. I currently have seatow and swapped over due to the personal attention I got when I had some questions about the service. Never had to use either...yet....But I feel like Seatow was more personal. Anyone with a boat would be foolish not to have the $149 a year service.


----------



## cowboyup_iii (Mar 6, 2011)

Just found out the other day at the boat show at the Wharf that SeaTow is $169. I think Boat US is like $157 or something, just look at their websites. Everybody I know with a boat has SeaTow, but I don't know of any instances where they have had to use it.


----------



## alm (Aug 23, 2008)

I have had seatow for ten years and im happy with the service. I think you should get some type of towing because they all will charge you about a $100 bucks a mile for towing you if not a member.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Sea Tow by a mile.


----------



## FLbeachbum (Jul 17, 2008)

I purchased Sea Tow for my project Mako. Unfortunately I have needed them twice in the last few weeks and was very pleased with the service. Cant beat peace of mind for $150


----------



## POPPY (Jan 9, 2008)

sea tow..... have not had to use - thank god; with trailer package. Poppy


----------



## Adicted2Fishn (Oct 4, 2007)

I bought BoatUS a few weeks ago, and the next day after fishing trip on the way home my tire hub blew out (seal blew) and then the tire... well, long story short, the extra $14 or so I spent adding trailer service was worth it. They sent me a flatbed truck to load my boat and tow to my home in beulah...(I was near navy point). 
No matter who you choose, choose SOMEONE... it is well worth it. I saved $200 on day 1... the piece of mind is worth it easily...


----------



## jer4011 (Oct 6, 2007)

Any other thoughts on this? I am about to purchase one of them this week. Most people I know have SeaTow, never really had anyone tell me about BoatUs


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

I'm interested in this also anyone had a bad experience with either?


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

A feew guys I know have seatow and have used it, they are so happy with the service they received that it wasn't a option for me when I got my boat. I went with Sea Tow, but hope I never have to use it.


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Lol thanks cool hows the beast running by the way?


----------



## ycanti (Jul 13, 2011)

I see boatus every weekend going out, we get our fuel there. They guys there have always been top notch to us.


----------



## fishhook240 (Apr 12, 2008)

*TowBoat US*

I had TowBoat for 11 years and had to use them twice. Just call them up and they came and got us. Once out in the Gulf (Monsanto Boxes) and they towed us back to navy point. The other time was in the bay and they towed us back to the swamp house. No charge for either. I always buy the unlimited plan. Never tried Seatow but sure it works the same. The only problem is it take about and hour for them to get to you. Other then that happy with the service.


----------



## Diesel (Jan 9, 2008)

Both are professional and excellent services. The difference is how the insurance is structured. Tow Boat US bills Boat US for the tow(two separate entities) if you have towing insurance so it behooves them to tow you and take a little bit longer, they make more money. Sea Tow is self insured, the operator gets a flat rate for the call... It behooves them to bring you gas if you need it, or jump you, and basically get to you faster and either get you underway or towed in ASAP. That's why they have fast boats. Twin Vee cats verses the aluminum crewboats of Boat US. FYI I worked for Sea Tow circa '98-99. My money and my vote goes to Sea Tow.


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Over the summer I had an issue about 9 miles from the pass in Destin. Only took Seatow about 45 minutes to get out to me and take care of it and the Captain was professional and courteous. I will stay with them for a long time.


----------



## Sailorboy (Sep 28, 2011)

we had a major malfunction of the fuel tank in dry storage, after thd searche excitement aning for repair yards, we used our SeaTow for a dock to dock.. It was a holiday weekend and we were in no rush, however the dispacher worked us in. We have various family members using the boat, so you never know the exact condition it was left... well worth the peace of mind.


----------



## Captain Mac (Tow Boat US) (Mar 8, 2012)

My unlimited service is $149. Have been in the area for over 20 years now. Would be happy to answer any questions 850 232 1068


----------



## mt0264 (May 8, 2010)

Sea tow is 250 per hour from the time they start to get ya till they release ya back to your dock last time I used them it would of been 1000.00 tow bill thankfully I had spent that 149.00 for a membership great guys. Fast service .they had three others nonmembers drifting before I called in and the base told the captain I come first. I radioed back I was fine get the others first I am anchored and catching fish just get me before dark lol


----------



## Captain Mac (Tow Boat US) (Mar 8, 2012)

Did you purchase my coverage at149 or theirs at 169? Just confused, there is soo much jumbled information on here.


----------

